# CPUFreq on Pentium 4 M

## Aciel

I've been Googling this for about thirty minutes and finally decided to just ask.

For a Pentium 4-M, I know I"m supposed to enable Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface). Do I also enable Intel Enhanced SpeedStep? And what about ACPI Processor P-States driver? Finally, do I enable or disable Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## Tim-Erwin

Hi Aciel!

Intel Pentium IV-M are more or less the normal Pentium IV optimized for low power consumption. Pentium M family is explicitly designed for Notebooks. They are called Banias etc and found in Centrino Notebooks. Pentium M requires "Intel Enhanced SpeedStep" while Pentium IV-M will operate with "Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets". "Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation" will enable clocking for really normal Pentium IV. So it depends on wether you have an "Intel Pentium [IV][[-]M]"  :Smile: .

About the "P-State drivers": I don't have'em and it works great.

Greets, Tim-Erwin

----------

